# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: ایجاد یک فایل xml خام از روی فایل xsd

## konkoory_82

سلام 
با استفاده از کد زیر می خوام یه فایل xml خام (بدون متن) از روی xsd بسازم . اما فقط  تگ ریشه ساخته می شه و تگ های داخلی ایجاد نمی شه !
 
        DataSet d = new DataSet();
        XmlDocument x = new XmlDocument();
        DataTable tab = new DataTable();
        d.Tables.Add(tab);
        d.ReadXmlSchema(Page.Server.MapPath("XMLSchema.xsd  "));
        string s = d.GetXml();

        x.LoadXml(d.GetXml());
        x.Save(@"C:\me.xml");

----------

